

Chris Sacca: Couldn't be happier for Omnisio - prakash
http://www.whatisleft.org/lookie_here/2008/07/couldnt-be-happ.html

======
maximilian
He says that Omnisio was part of his "portfolio". I assume that means he had
stake in the company, so by being acquired, he made bank. Of course he
"couldn't be happier". If I just cashed out for bank I couldn't think of a way
to be happier either.

